# Thymol and Honey Supers



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have used FGMO/Thymol mix on my hives with the suppers on and I fog weekly and have found no residue in the wax or honey and no taste in the honey.
Clint


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I am back home in Virginia. 
Please remember that you may call or write to me at either my e-mail or phone number.
Thank you brother Clinton.
Your message is a great contribution to FGMO/thymol and to this forum.
Keep well and God Bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Clinton:
You have found no residues of Thymol in the honey or wax. What method of analysis did you use?
Actual standards for world honey market residue tolerances are so extremely high, that one needs to have samples analized by a very competent lab to be sure.
Honey can get very contaminated and yet not even us bee folks could tell.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have taken samples of wax and honey to Michigan State University and they were checked many diferent ways and the most accurate check was done with a Gascromatagraph . Sorry about the spelling. This test was done by students under the suppervision of a Ph.D . Sorry for the late comeback but I have been very sick and in the hospital for 6 weeks.
Clint


----------



## Neubee (Mar 23, 2005)

Clint,
Glad your back. Hope you're well on your way to recovery.

APK


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Dear Clint.
Sorrry to hear about your illness. 
I have been away visiting the tomb of my father and mother with my siblings hence I apologize for the late response. I trust and pray for a complete and pront recovery for you. 
What were the test results? You state that tests were made but do not indicte what the resuts were. I tend to think that (like mine's) the tests results were negative! Please vlarify.
Very best regards and God bless.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
As reported earlier, I cautioned about using thymol while supers were on until I had specific laboratory test performed. Since then, I reported having sent wax and honey to a laboratory that specializes in honey bee products testing. Honey and wax samples were taken from hives treated with FGMO/thymol for three consecutive years prior to testing. Gas chromatography tests were perfomed on the samples and all came back with no residues for either FGMO or thymol in either honey or wax. Please see laboratory tests results posted on beesource.com
Very best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Dr. Rodriguez's results are exceptional.

Can anyone point me to the results?
I can't seem to find them anywhere on BeeSource.

From what was said in this paper,
http://www.edpsciences.org/articles/apido/pdf/2002/06/03.pdf?access=ok
products used by Swiss beekeepers tended to
create detectable residues, but it was NOT made
clear if the samples were taken from brood combs
or from honey super combs.

From the levels measured, I'd guess that the
samples were taken from brood combs, and was
honey that was directly exposed to the treatments,
rather than from supers put on long after
the treatments.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

In our research, honey and wax samples tested (gas chromatography) were taken from brood chambers of hives tested with FGMO/thymol for three consecutive years prior to sampling. See item No. 7 under point of view/FGMO
Paper posted was the laboratory analysis


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The Gas chromatography tests showed no residues for either FGMO or Thymol in either honey or wax. But they did show that the hives were exposed to some DDT. But the exposure was very mild but the lab wanted to know where the hives were set. So that the class could investigate the use of DDT in the area.
Clint


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats great Clint Take care JJ


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Matt: 
The message that you left in my recorder was not clear. Please call again and speak slowly.
JJ: I have been meaning to call you but somehow I have misplaced your phone number. Please call me.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

<<Can anyone point me to the results?
I can't seem to find them anywhere on BeeSource.>>

http://www.beesource.com/pov/rodriguez/thymolanalisis.htm


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Please note:
gas chromatograph analysis for thymol: 
no residues found.
Very important: analysis reflects the presence of Amitraz and fluvalinate residues. NEITHER of these two chemicals had been used in these hives for five or more five years!


----------



## daniel G. (Feb 24, 2005)

Interesting to note here. Maybe others should look at Dr, Pedros' research results more closely. The test results still speak for themself. Does one want fluvalinate and amitraz in their products? You can also see from the research that thymol used in low doses does not pose any problems. When used in higher doses like apigaurd you will have thymol in the was and hoeny. That is why organic farming is growing. No chemicals in the products one consumes.


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Gas Chromatography test results (authentic) from Dr.Rodriguez's FGMO/thymol trials are now posted at Beesource.com under point of view.Scroll to bottom of page,item No.12 The lab analysis was a genuine omission.


----------

